# Walmart now has AR-15's!



## Roonwick (Jan 3, 2012)

Very cool. I see that they have the SIG line in stock at my local walmart. I guess they are getting back into sales with guns and ammo! ::redsnipe::


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

We have ammo, no guns.....what state are you in Roon? I remember seeing guns at a walmart in colorado this last summer, rifles and shotguns no handguns


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

LOL, we had them for months now. The funny thing is, you can actuall order coffins at walmart now. Seriously! They must have seen the way the gun sales are this year and decided they wanted some of that.

here is a link to walmarts "casket"!!!!

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Copper-DeluxeCasket/12568643


----------

